# Trump talks to world leaders amid alarm over Muslim immigrant policy. {Bologna!}



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am calling this propaganda, a lie, meant to alarm the weak hearted/feeble minded. It is not alarming that President Trump would drastically limit Muslim inflow to America. Not to me it is not, and it is none of the Worlds business, so this seems to be a fine example of agitprop, and it shows desperation by the media. President Trump has them spinning in circles, and acting like girly men. :vs_OMG:

Washington (AFP) - US President Donald Trump spoke by phone on Saturday with various world leaders, amid growing international alarm and a legal challenge over his moves to drastically limit Muslim immigration to the United States.
In a flurry of calls that started early in the morning and rounded out an already frantically paced week, Trump spoke with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, German Chancellor Angela Merkel and Russian President Vladimir Putin. He has calls planned for later in the day with French President Francois Hollande and Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-talks-world-leaders-amid-alarm-over-policy-161050467.html

PS:He has the media chasing their tails.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Since when should there be grounds for a legal challenge because we choose to decide whom can immigrate and who can't, that's bull, since when can other countries decide that, thanks Obama for nothing......


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMills357;983906
[/FONT said:


> [/COLOR]PS:He has the media chasing their tails.


Trump is going to need congressional support if he is to continue to be effective in the long run. The sheeple will follow the press and pressure their representatives. I'd suggest that Trump not push the media too hard or it could backfire on him in the long run.

Yes, I like his plainspoken truths but he may want to move a little less aggressively, especially with those damn tweets of his. Nine tweets are good but the 10th tweet is dynamite that hurts more than it helps.

Who the hell cares about how many people showed up for the inauguration. In my opinion conservatives are generally less emotional than "snow flake" liberals and are more likely to be productively working rather than standing in the cold with a telescope watching Trump be sworn in from 500 yards away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The drive by media are accustomed to RINOs that run for the high grass when they get upset and demand answers. Trump has real stones and this confuses them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Trump is going to need congressional support if he is to continue to be effective in the long run. The sheeple will follow the press and pressure their representatives. I'd suggest that Trump not push the media too hard or it could backfire on him in the long run.


I disagree because that is what got him here. Its up to Trump's supporters to go after the RINOs and republicans to make them follow suite.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There is speculation that the UN is supporting the flooding of airports with migrants headed for the US, but now not allowed in, to put pressure on Trump to change his order.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The funny thing is that Japan and Russia do not allow Islam to be practiced in their respective countries. What a great idea. :vs_box:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> The funny thing is that Japan and Russia do not allow Islam to be practiced in their respective countries. What a great idea. :vs_box:


I beg to differ lol
Consider Russia's geography


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> I beg to differ lol
> Consider Russia's geography


I'm basing that on what I have seen.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I'm basing that on what I have seen.


You said Russia does not allow Islam to be practiced, correct? We have a lot of muslims, please look up our geography.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Most English-language articles I have read do not convey the exact "muslim" situation in Russia but this article is worth reading.

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.world...am-russia-s-muslims-under-putin?client=safari


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

inceptor said:


> The funny thing is that Japan and Russia do not allow Islam to be practiced in their respective countries. What a great idea. :vs_box:


As you may recall this country's first settlers primarily came over because of religious prosecution, that's why out constitution is written the way it is. Personally I'd prefer this country to be 100% Christian but I've known some really good people who weren't Christians and they were just as American as I am.

Just like the Christian sects burning each other at the stake in the 1500's or the Protestants and Catholics forming gangs in NYC in the 1840s and fighting to the death the Muslims have some nutcases today. Estimates put the percentage at about .005% of all Muslims are radical with the vast majority of Muslims not approving their desire for form a caliphate of death and torture. We do need to protect ourselves from these Radical Islamists but I suspect that most Muslims aren't looking to nuke DC. I suspect they will have some tough questions to answer when they meet St Peter at the Pearly Gates but I'm not going to slash their tires just because they are a Muslim shopping at my grocery store.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What we have developing here is the biggest problem for us and LE, 

muzslime kids born here are being radicalized in the musks and madrasas, they are taught to hate us all.

That product of indoctrination is now flowing into our city streets.

When I drive by a group of those muzslime bastards, I get what is called an eye F*K, the old "if looks could kill".

I have doubled my mag load after seeing what is developing.

The muzslime bastards here are now protesting that stores are selling pork and want it stopped.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> As you may recall this country's first settlers primarily came over because of religious prosecution, that's why out constitution is written the way it is. Personally I'd prefer this country to be 100% Christian but I've known some really good people who weren't Christians and they were just as American as I am.
> 
> Just like the Christian sects burning each other at the stake in the 1500's or the Protestants and Catholics forming gangs in NYC in the 1840s and fighting to the death the Muslims have some nutcases today. Estimates put the percentage at about .005% of all Muslims are radical with the vast majority of Muslims not approving their desire for form a caliphate of death and torture. We do need to protect ourselves from these Radical Islamists but I suspect that most Muslims aren't looking to nuke DC. I suspect they will have some tough questions to answer when they meet St Peter at the Pearly Gates but I'm not going to slash their tires just because they are a Muslim shopping at my grocery store.


I personally have no problem with anyone's religion. Or even if they have any religion at all. That's their issue, not mine. I don't approve of forcing any religion on anyone.

I don't know where you got your .005% figure for radicals. Pew Research states that 49% of muslims want sharia law.

Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center

An article written in 2005 also includes a poll stating that 40% of muslims in America would rather live under sharia law and not US law.

Shocking Interviews: The Muslims in America Who Want Sharia

There's more.

You'll Be SHOCKED By How Many American Muslims WANT Sharia Law!!!

The actual numbers a few years ago was 5%. But for some reason, one cannot find the true number now. I wonder why? But you stated most muslims are good people. Yet they do nothing to help stop the radicals.

_The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing. Edmund Burke_

You say "As you may recall this country's first settlers primarily came over because of religious prosecution" so the muslim terrorism is ok because others have done it? You forgot to bring up the Crusades. How the Christians persecuted the muslims just because the muslims were cleansing a whole lot of countries of non muslims. So you're okay with letting in whoever wants to come. If they happen to kill some Americans, well the American either should have stayed at home or else they had it coming to them? Maybe?

Well here are a few more facts that probably aren't relevant to you.

Hitler gained power and control because good men did nothing.

Vladimir Lenin gained power and control because good men did nothing.

Castro gained power and control because good men did nothing.

Hugo Chavez gained power and control because good men did nothing.

Kim Il Sung and his son gained power and control because good men did nothing.

Pol Pot gained power and control because good men did nothing.

There is a long list but I've made my point.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> You said Russia does not allow Islam to be practiced, correct? We have a lot of muslims, please look up our geography.


I did the research, I stand corrected. I based my statement on a few things, not actual research. This is why I do research MOST of the time when stating an opinion. Sometimes when I don't, this is what happens.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Sharia law is a violation of our constitution,1st amendment separation of church and state. Islam is a "religion" not a nation recognise by anyone. There laws only apply to those who chose to participate. I ain't one of them and they can't force me into something I don't believe in. No more a religion of peace than Clinton can tell the truth!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I did the research, I stand corrected. I based my statement on a few things, not actual research. This is why I do research MOST of the time when stating an opinion. Sometimes when I don't, this is what happens.


You're awesome, thank you.

Currently, the whole of Chechnya has less crime than anywhere else in Russia, thanks to Putin makind a deal with a devil (Ramsan Kadyrov)..
If we elected a pro-European leader, our country would be ripped apart by Islamists.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> You're awesome, thank you.
> 
> Currently, the whole of Chechnya has less crime than anywhere else in Russia, thanks to Putin makind a deal with a devil (Ramsan Kadyrov)..
> If we elected a pro-European leader, our country would be ripped apart by Islamists.


It also took a whole lot of killing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> It also took a whole lot of killing.


Yes it did, on both sides.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Yes it did, on both sides.


That is the only thing they understand, the elimination of them, and their opposers willing to make the sacrifice if needed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Federal Judge put a stay on Trumps EO. HM when did any of them do that to Obama?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Limited to those with existing visas.

An O'thigger appointed judge???


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Limited to those with existing visas.
> 
> An O'thigger appointed judge???


Most likely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes Obama appointee.

Federal judge grants temporary stay to allow those with visas to remain, 10 still detained at JFK | Fox News


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I don't know where you got your .005% figure for radicals. Pew Research states that 49% of muslims want sharia law.
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center
> 
> .


After doing research the last hour I stand corrected. I had researched before my previous answer and came up with the .005% answer and later ran across a .00625% answer to the question, "How many Muslims are currently radical islamists?". The very badest of the bad actively working with ISIS.

Further research has shown that while a very few are actually willing to shoot any non-believer for no reason at all I'm finding that about 25% of the Muslims who are currently in the US say they at least somewhat support ISIS and another 15% of the Muslims currently in the US somewhat agree with ISIS. That makes for about 40% of the Muslims in the US potential ISIS recruits. About 45% of the Muslims in this country would like to have sharia law here in the US.

Scary, I still have reservations about crapping on all Muslims but that's a lot of potential terrorists already here in the US. Still, those numbers show that over half of the Muslims in the US aren't potential terrorist, but with no way to tell which is which I still support Trump's no allowing them in the US although I still think he should have given at least a 24 hr warning before trapping them in airports.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes Obama appointee.
> 
> Federal judge grants temporary stay to allow those with visas to remain, 10 still detained at JFK | Fox News


That judge will still have a fight on his hands. Here is the proof 8 U.S. Code § 1182 - Inadmissible aliens



> (f) Suspension of entry or imposition of restrictions by President
> 
> Whenever the President finds that the entry of any aliens or of any class of aliens into the United States would be detrimental to the interests of the United States, he may by proclamation, and for such period as he shall deem necessary, suspend the entry of all aliens or any class of aliens as immigrants or nonimmigrants, or impose on the entry of aliens any restrictions he may deem to be appropriate. Whenever the Attorney General finds that a commercial airline has failed to comply with regulations of the Attorney General relating to requirements of airlines for the detection of fraudulent documents used by passengers traveling to the United States (including the training of personnel in such detection), the Attorney General may suspend the entry of some or all aliens transported to the United States by such airline.


https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1182


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center
> 
> .


After reading this article I don't even know why we have soldiers in Afghanistan. Things will go back to sharia law shortly after we finish supporting the local government if not before.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> After doing research the last hour I stand corrected. I had researched before my previous answer and came up with the .005% answer and later ran across a .00625% answer to the question, "How many Muslims are currently radical islamists?". The very badest of the bad actively working with ISIS.
> 
> Further research has shown that while a very few are actually willing to shoot any non-believer for no reason at all I'm finding that about 25% of the Muslims who are currently in the US say they at least somewhat support ISIS and another 15% of the Muslims currently in the US somewhat agree with ISIS. That makes for about 40% of the Muslims in the US potential ISIS recruits. About 45% of the Muslims in this country would like to have sharia law here in the US.
> 
> Scary, I still have reservations about crapping on all Muslims but that's a lot of potential terrorists already here in the US. Still, those numbers show that over half of the Muslims in the US aren't potential terrorist, but with no way to tell which is which I still support Trump's no allowing them in the US although I still think he should have given at least a 24 hr warning before trapping them in airports.


First, see the post above. POTUS has the right to do what he did.

As to potential terrorists in the US, this is from Military.com

Terrorist Training Camps in the US | Military.com

That is just one group. There are others.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> After reading this article I don't even know why we have soldiers in Afghanistan. Things will go back to sharia law shortly after we finish supporting the local government if not before.


I can't and won't argue that point.

Someone on this board said this earlier. We can't do it for them. Those countries have to want it themselves. We can help but THEY have to want it fixed or it won't happen.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

John Galt said:


> After reading this article I don't even know why we have soldiers in Afghanistan. Things will go back to sharia law shortly after we finish supporting the local government if not before.


Shiieeetttt, you're telling me.

Majority of the conventional forces that "deploy" there just sit on the FOBs.

Its still totally tribal in Afghanistan, govt is corrupt, ANA/ANP is corrupt...the most zeal those idiots show is fighting against ISIS.

Once we leave it will be total anarchy, no one has, nor ever will, conquer or control Afghanistan

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fix what? Does anyone think any of the tribes in Afghanistan want system such as ours?

Leave them to their own devices. We're wasting time, money and lives.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

John Galt said:


> After doing research the last hour I stand corrected. I had researched before my previous answer and came up with the .005% answer and later ran across a .00625% answer to the question, "How many Muslims are currently radical islamists?". The very badest of the bad actively working with ISIS.
> 
> Further research has shown that while a very few are actually willing to shoot any non-believer for no reason at all I'm finding that about 25% of the Muslims who are currently in the US say they at least somewhat support ISIS and another 15% of the Muslims currently in the US somewhat agree with ISIS. That makes for about 40% of the Muslims in the US potential ISIS recruits. About 45% of the Muslims in this country would like to have sharia law here in the US.
> 
> Scary, I still have reservations about crapping on all Muslims but that's a lot of potential terrorists already here in the US. Still, those numbers show that over half of the Muslims in the US aren't potential terrorist, but with no way to tell which is which I still support Trump's no allowing them in the US although I still think he should have given at least a 24 hr warning before trapping them in airports.


Yeah? well I don't have any reservations. The Muslim death cult is incompatible with our Representative Republic, which was founded on the love of individual, Sovereignty, Equality, and Liberty. Personally they I think they should all fight to the death in their own Sand Box.

If they are Christians let them in.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The western world battles with the tribes in the Afghan mountains go back to the 1850's.

They are primitive inbred tribesmen, nothing will ever change.

We leave and they will revert back within a year.

The only reason we got in there was bin laden.

Again keep the muzslime bastards out of here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Fix what? Does anyone think any of the tribes in Afghanistan want system such as ours?
> 
> Leave them to their own devices. We're wasting time, money and lives.


Just my point. The middle east is gonna do what they do best. Let them have at it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It is all about Islam. You will see.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The western world battles with the tribes in the Afghan mountains go back to the 1850's.
> 
> They are primitive inbred tribesmen, nothing will ever change.
> 
> ...


I have a very good friend that was trained to go talk to the tribal leaders in Afghan. He was a marine & his squad would spend weeks at a time trying to reason with these people. He said it was like going back in time 2000 yrs. Hard to converse with someone that has no idea what modern world is about or even cares. Ban them & let them figure out there own path. I feel very sorry for the great men & women that got caught up in the mess because of the lack of real leadership in this country. We finally have some new leaders that are willing to shove back..thank GOD


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination consisting of two basic groups; 1 group of islamists want to convert "non-believers" and the other group wants to kill or enslave "non-believers".

NO ONE from another country has the right to enter the USA without permission. It is my belief that the USA should not allow ANY ONE to immigrate for the next 10 years. This bullshit that the USA is a country of immigrants and we should continue that "tradition" is insane.

The people that built this country from inception to the mid 20th century came here to be AMERICANS. 

Most that have come in the last 50 years have come to either take advantage of a welfare system, sell drugs, or to further an Anti-American agenda. STOP ALL IMMIGRATION and America can be great again.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination consisting of two basic groups; 1 group of islamists want to convert "non-believers" and the other group wants to kill or enslave "non-believers".
> 
> NO ONE from another country has the right to enter the USA without permission. It is my belief that the USA should not allow ANY ONE to immigrate for the next 10 years. This bullshit that the USA is a country of immigrants and we should continue that "tradition" is insane.
> 
> ...


Key words *" Came here to be Americans "*. I don't understand all the bull shit snowflakes from the US and abroad. Shut the borders down till we examine and fix our immigration policies, it's that damn simple. We are not the babysitters of the world. We are not answerable to the world. America has a right to determine what happens within it's borders and certainly a right to control who enters her borders. One terrorist, one criminal, one dead beat and his offspring looking for free shit, are one to many. We have enough of our own malcontents and dead beats to deal with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The scene at JFK as taxi drivers strike following Trump's immigration ban

And, the majority of the cab drivers are what? Yup. No indigenous. Why? Because we don't have enough qualified drivers, I guess.
I hope Uber drivers are making some good money.

The protesters are the real idiots. They are protesting because Trump won. He could declare a day to Save the Puppies, and these maggots would be stomping puppies to death in front of the Lincoln Memorial to protest Trump.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those ragheaded muzslime bastard taxi drivers need to be dragged out and shot.

They follow the muzslime bastard's doctrine of applying pressure when their numbers are up.

The muzslime bastards tried denying transport to customers carrying any type of booze.

They were shitcanned by the company, they will do it again, when they feel they have the advantage.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just a note...

Most taxi drivers are not muslim but Sikhs and they are constantly called "********" and mistaken for muslims, huge difference! Islam and Sikhism are like night and day, I really wish people who accuse them of being muslim "********" learn the difference.
Sikhs when they immigrate, they start working immediately, going on welfare is huge shame. Most are well educated and the reason they're stuck working as taxi drivers in the beginning is due to their thick accents and the fact that many employers won't accept the universities they graduated from. 
Usually, Sikhs open their own businesses as soon as they are able, they are incredibly hard working and also very charitable people and on the most part vote conservative as soon as they earn their citizenship. I have worked with many Sikhs and would work with them again at the earliest opportunity, they are fiercely loyal to their new country, have fantastic work ethic and welcome you into their home and offer you the best food while not having much for their own family.
Sikhs are very similar to Siberian Kozaks (my culture).


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Just a note...
> 
> Most taxi drivers are not muslim but Sikhs and they are constantly called "********" and mistaken for muslims, huge difference! Islam and Sikhism are like night and day, I really wish people who accuse them of being muslim "********" learn the difference.
> Sikhs when they immigrate, they start working immediately, going on welfare is huge shame. Most are well educated and the reason they're stuck working as taxi drivers in the beginning is due to their thick accents and the fact that many employers won't accept the universities they graduated from.
> ...


TG, I do not speak from ignorance, HERE the bulk are ragheaded muzslime bastards.

I well know the difference between them.

Just like I know the muzslime bastards are taking over local gas stations here with special federal funding.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Just a note...
> 
> Most taxi drivers are not muslim but Sikhs and they are constantly called "********" and mistaken for muslims, huge difference! Islam and Sikhism are like night and day, I really wish people who accuse them of being muslim "********" learn the difference.
> Sikhs when they immigrate, they start working immediately, going on welfare is huge shame. Most are well educated and the reason they're stuck working as taxi drivers in the beginning is due to their thick accents and the fact that many employers won't accept the universities they graduated from.
> ...


So, you are saying the majority of the cab drivers in New York City are Sikhs? 
The Sikhs, who are not the same as Muslims, are standing for the continued importation of the cult of death?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> TG, I do not speak from ignorance, HERE the bulk are ragheaded muzslime bastards.
> 
> I well know the difference between them.
> 
> Just like I know the muzslime bastards are taking over local gas stations here with special federal funding.


Anywhere I travel in US and take a taxi, it's usually Sikhs, almost never muslims.
Ok thank you, I'm glad you know the difference.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG is right. From Wikipedia: "The fundamental beliefs of Sikhism, articulated in the sacred scripture Guru Granth Sahib, include faith and meditation on the name of the one creator, unity of all humankind, engaging in selfless service, striving for social justice for the benefit and prosperity of all, and honest conduct and livelihood while living a householder's life."

They are not muslims, and do not practice Islam.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> So, you are saying the majority of the cab drivers in New York City are Sikhs?
> The Sikhs, who are not the same as Muslims, are standing for the continued importation of the cult of death?


I always speak from my own personal experience. I have seen many Sikhs being yelled at by ignorant idiots and called ********, especially after 9/11 when many Sikhs were beaten on the streets of US due to being mistaken for muslims. 
I take a lot of taxis when I travel (all over US) and I have to date had only one muslim driver, the rest are always Sikhs. Sikhs for the most part hate Islam.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> I always speak from my own personal experience. I have seen many Sikhs being yelled at by ignorant idiots and called ********, especially after 9/11 when many Sikhs were beaten on the streets of US due to being mistaken for muslims.
> I take a lot of taxis when I travel (all over US) and I have to date had only one muslim driver, the rest are always Sikhs. Sikhs for the most part hate Islam.


Yet, the cab drivers are striking in protest of halting Muslims entering the U.S. from nations where they are fighting.

If I have contempt for my own people who want to bring destruction to our nation, it would be racist to not have the same contempt for the Sikhs who are standing for destruction, too.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yet, the cab drivers are striking in protest of halting Muslims entering the U.S. from nations where they are fighting.
> 
> If I have contempt for my own people who want to bring destruction to our nation, it would be racist to not have the same contempt for the Sikhs who are standing for destruction, too.


Are there any photos of this or news articles? Sorry my hands are full right now. I'm sure it's happening but I doubt that any of them are Sikhs, they despise Islam.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Are there any photos of this or news articles? Sorry my hands are full right now. I'm sure it's happening but I doubt that any of them are Sikhs, they despise Islam.


It was a union-sanctioned strike. That means all members participated.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> It was a union-sanctioned strike. That means all members participated.


I remember seeing Union teachers' strikes here, many teachers did not agree with the strikes but if they did not show up and strike, they were penalized by their union. I hate unions.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TG said:


> I remember seeing Union teachers' strikes here, many teachers did not agree with the strikes but if they did not show up and strike, they were penalized by their union. I hate unions.


"penalized" - that can include broken legs in some unions - death in the most inhumane way if strike breaking or crossing picket lines ....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> "penalized" - that can include broken legs in some unions - death in the most inhumane way if strike breaking or crossing picket lines ....


Please remember, English is not my language, your humor often escapes me. You are being ironic?


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> Please remember, English is not my language, your humor often escapes me. You are being ironic?


No TG he is being factual many unions are run and controlled by thuggery.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

TG said:


> Please remember, English is not my language, your humor often escapes me. You are being ironic?


A lot of the Unions in NYC are run by facists and some even by former Mafia...this is true for NYBOE, WM, Teamsters and Construction unions.

You dont show up you get fired, hours lowered or get thrown a beating.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> Please remember, English is not my language, your humor often escapes me. You are being ironic?


 English not being your first language. You seems to have it well under control. I think I get the humor ?


----------

